# Reserve BMQs not running in summer?



## stukirkpatrick (29 Apr 2003)

Hi there, I have been an untrained private since the start of February   :warstory:  and I have just been informed that there are possibly no BMQ courses running this summer.  Is this for the whole of Canada, or just my region?  (My unit is part of 38 brigade group).  If not, is there any chance of getting on a course taking place in a different region?

Thanks for any help,

Pte Kirkpatrick


----------



## cheechue (4 May 2003)

There have been a lot of problems getting instructors for any courses this summer because the forces have been spread relatively thin...but as far as I know THERE WILL BE BMQ courses this summer.


----------



## bran (31 Mar 2009)

I realize this thread hasn't been used in years but the title matches my question perfectly, so no need to redo it. I was informed that there were no BMQ courses running in Ontario this summer? Does anyone know if this is correct. Also if that were the case, could I attend a BMQ out of province if I requested to do so?

I appreciate the feedback


----------



## josh54243 (31 Mar 2009)

There are a lot of things flying around..I read somewhere on here that they were going to do BMQ at local armouries, and when I talked to the local recruiter he said they might be doing the res BMQ locally. If not then I think it will be a CFB Shilo, which is out of province for me but thats where BMQ usually is


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (31 Mar 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> I realize this thread hasn't been used in years but the title matches my question perfectly, so no need to redo it. I was informed that there were no BMQ courses running in Ontario this summer? Does anyone know if this is correct. Also if that were the case, could I attend a BMQ out of province if I requested to do so?
> 
> I appreciate the feedback



The same thing happened last year. Did they offer "retention training"?

Hang in there. If you have the opportunity to do some "BMQ-like courses"; do it. It will only help when you actually do go on course and it's a paycheck. Also, you can meet some guys from your Regiment. Be warned though: you will still have to go on BMQ.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Mar 2009)

There are no Army Reserve BMQs in the summer.  That is national direction, so that instructors can be used to instruct on higher courses (SQ, DP1 and beyond) in the summer.

Army Reserve BMQs are to be run in the Sept-May timeframe, generally on a part-time basis (with some co-op programs in Ontario).


(Edit to reflect that this is Army Reserve only)


----------



## bran (31 Mar 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There are no Reserve BMQs in the summer.  That is national direction, so that instructors can be used to instruct on higher courses (SQ, DP1 and beyond) in the summer.
> 
> BMQs are to be run in the Sept-May timeframe, generally on a part-time basis (with some co-op programs in Ontario).


 I've known guys who've done BMQ in the summer months before? Maybe it was May though...So with that being said can I request a BMQ course of of province for May if one happens to arise?


----------



## kratz (31 Mar 2009)

I know ONT is with a militia unit and the answers provided are correct, there are no militia BMQ courses this summer.

That being said, to avoid confusion if NavRes recruits are reading this thread, NRTD Borden has two 10 week BMQs starting in April and six 11 week BMQs (2 Franco, 4 Anglo) starting in July. Your NRD training cell will have informed you that you are loaded onto these courses.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Mar 2009)

Army National Direction is no Army Reserve BMQs in the summer.  Full stop.  Not just Ontario, but all nine other provinces (and soon the NWT as well).  Training is centrally managed, decentralized execution for the Army.  So there should not be BMQs offered in other provinces - they're subject to the same rules.

That direction has been out for about two years now.  One would hope that it's slowly working its way down to units (and that COs are actually paying attention to what they have been told).

(And Kratz:  I'm going to go back and amend my earlier post.  Thanks).


----------



## bran (1 Apr 2009)

That wasn't the news I was hoping for. Is there anywhere that would tell the location of all BMQ courses starting in May? If so I would really like to know, so I could send a memo to my CoC requesting to get on it, I would hate to have to wait until the fall.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

For Reserve BMQ's they will not send you out of area to complete (too much money wasted if you decide to drop out).


----------



## gohardkandahar (1 Apr 2009)

This is odd because the unit i'm joining under is with 32 Bde. and i just completed my CFAT today and was told by a recruiter that they will be able to get me on a BMQ in the summer if all goes well with paperwork medical and fitness. 

Could this just be a recruiter not knowing about the reserves or is this true because as of today it is the beginning of the fiscal training year? (I.E. They got that information today) ???


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2009)

I'd say "look behind door #2 Monty."


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2009)

Looking at the Army's national course calendar (DWAN only) I see no BMQs scheduled in 32 CBG this summer, only BMQ-L (essentially a BMQ part 2, also known as SQ).  The next BMQ on the schedule appears as a part-time course starting in the fall.

Check with the recuriter about the course.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

The only BMQ course running this spring/summer in LFCA is for BAND ONLY.

BMQ  (CG) ( Band soldiers )	CG		20-Apr-09	15-May-09


----------



## charlesm (1 Apr 2009)

I notice that both LFWA and SQFT are still running BMQ courses in July/August to catch those High School students. They are still on the National Calendar for 09/10.

Also if you are Aboriginal you can always get on a Bold Eagle BMQ.


----------



## gohardkandahar (1 Apr 2009)

Alright guys, thanks for the info. Ill be sure to call the recruiters to figure out whats going on.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2009)

charlesm said:
			
		

> I notice that both LFWA and SQFT are still running BMQ courses in July/August to catch those High School students. They are still on the National Calendar for 09/10.



 :


BMQ or BMQ (L) ?

How many posts now, state that BMQ (L) is what used to be called the SQ Crse?

And YES; if you are an aboriginal person, you can get onto the Bold Eagle and Raven programs.


----------



## charlesm (1 Apr 2009)

George,

PRes BMQ	DP1	Res	2	A	0794	103673	AIOY	0168	WA013	Summer	-92	2-Jul-09	31-Jul-09	30	21

They are also running BMQ-L which is the SQ.


----------



## gohardkandahar (1 Apr 2009)

charlesm said:
			
		

> George,
> 
> PRes BMQ	DP1	Res	2	A	0794	103673	AIOY	0168	WA013	Summer	-92	2-Jul-09	31-Jul-09	30	21
> 
> They are also running BMQ-L which is the SQ.



Could someone break this down into English? I can't tell if its a good or bad thing for me. lol


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

PRes BMQ 2 JUL 09 till 31 JUL 09


----------



## gohardkandahar (1 Apr 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> PRes BMQ 2 JUL 09 till 31 JUL 09



BMQ 2 would be the SQ or normal BMQ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

Normal and seems to be run out of 38 CBG


----------



## gohardkandahar (1 Apr 2009)

Awesome, thanks for baring with me! I was a little bit confused.


----------



## bran (1 Apr 2009)

charlesm said:
			
		

> I notice that both LFWA and SQFT are still running BMQ courses in July/August to catch those High School students. They are still on the National Calendar for 09/10.
> 
> Also if you are Aboriginal you can always get on a Bold Eagle BMQ.


What is SQFT? and LFWA is Wainwright correct? Someone has previously said that they wont send me on a BMQ out of area incase I quit because it costs them too much money. If I footed the bill for the travel would they consider sending me?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> What is SQFT? and LFWA is Wainwright correct? Someone has previously said that they wont send me on a BMQ out of area incase I quit because it costs them too much money. If I footed the bill for the travel would they consider sending me?



SQFT = Secteur du Québec de la Force terrestre = LFQA Land Force Quebec Area (LFQA) is responsible for all Canadian army operations and administration in the region within the province of Quebec

Land Force Western Area (LFWA) is responsible for all Canadian army operations and administration in western Canada from the northern Lakehead region of Ontario to the Pacific Ocean.

And NO.


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

Well... there is a problem with training recruits with a BMQ & SQ in the summer..... it results in untrained soldiers returning to the drill hall in the fall.  This is not the end state that higher command is looking for.

There will not be any BMQ/SQ this summer - though they may run SQ & DP1 trade courses that will last the summer.

Some people have concluded that, by running BMQ / SQ courses throughout the summer, they tie up NCOs too much AND they prevent same said NCOs from taking their own courses...

It's a rat race


----------



## Larkvall (1 Apr 2009)

I found this link which shows which shows what courses are being offered for 09-10 for 32 CBG. There are several BMQ courses starting in the fall so it is just a matter of applying early enough.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/32brigade/hq/BSL/Course_Documents/BSL%20Sync%20Matrix%2009-10,%2011%20X%2017.xls


----------



## TimBit (2 Apr 2009)

Hodgson92 said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks for baring with me! I was a little bit confused.



Are you sure anybody was _baring_ with you? I don't see anyone naked here...  ;D

Sorry, cheap shot, I know...


----------



## gohardkandahar (2 Apr 2009)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Are you sure anybody was _baring_ with you? I don't see anyone naked here...  ;D
> 
> Sorry, cheap shot, I know...



Sorry, my ed-ju-macation not so good!  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (6 Apr 2009)

I stand corrected.  On review, LFWA has received dispensation to run BMQs in the summer (despite the clear earlier national direction).  SQFT may be doing it as well.  LFCA and LFAA are not running any serials this year.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

+1 and some MilPoints dapaterson for keeping the summer BMQ information up to date and accurate.


----------



## dangerboy (6 Apr 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  On review, LFWA has received dispensation to run BMQs in the summer (despite the clear earlier national direction).  SQFT may be doing it as well.  LFCA and LFAA are not running any serials this year.


To go along with this right now Wainwright has scheduled a BMQ(R)0799 running from 2-31 Jul (IST 18-30 Jun)with the big "To Be Confirmed" beside it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Apr 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  On review, LFWA has received dispensation to run BMQs in the summer (despite the clear earlier national direction).  SQFT may be doing it as well.  LFCA and LFAA are not running any serials this year.



37 CBG NFLD units are running a BMQ/SQ course this summer under the direction of AATC GAGETOWN.

BMQ(37 CBG NFLD Based)	RES	02-Jul-09	   31-Jul-09
SQ(37 CBG NFLD Based)	RES	03-Aug-09  28-Aug-09


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

See Radio Chatter Post - Subject to Change   

For months we have been saying no summer BMQ for the Army Reserve. This is a great example of subject to change.


edit: to add URL and 2nd comment.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (6 Apr 2009)

Gotta admit the way they have training setup in the army reserves, is probably THE main reason I didn't join them, and went to another reserve


----------



## josh54243 (25 Jun 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> To go along with this right now Wainwright has scheduled a BMQ(R)0799 running from 2-31 Jul (IST 18-30 Jun)with the big "To Be Confirmed" beside it.



Update: I'll be on this course, along with the SQ in August


----------



## Andrew J.T Smith (26 Jun 2009)

I started off Reserve force in Barrie Ontario, Never got in but thats because the training was Band only, Or so I heard. I switched over to Regular force from there and now Im doing BMQ August 10th.


----------

